# baby rats!!!!!!!!!!!!



## samanthalippert9 (Apr 5, 2013)

i i have 14 little ones looking for there forever homes in about 2 weeks , most of them are black and white but a few will be a dark gray with white and one of they greys has a cute white patch on his head there is also one solid white male, they are handled daily to make sure they will be very well socialized little one both mom and dad are very healthy happy very well manured funny rats i am asking a very small re-homeing fee for the babies, i am located in palmbay fl and fell free to email me with any questions you might have thank you !!
[email protected]


----------

